# Altistart 48 blowing control power fuse



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

This morning I had a service call for a 75HP motor that wouldn't start. By the time I got their they had put it into DOL bypass and were running. It has an Altistart 48 for the soft starter and the control power input fuse (1/4A) was blown. The starter has had water on it in the past due to a roof leak that has now been repaired for at least 3 months.
Are these starters repairable and if they are where to look for the issue? It blows the control fuse so something in it is shorted.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

"control power input fuse (1/4A)"

Is this a external fuse on the 120v control power or a fuse in the drive?

If its external it sounds small for a soft start with cooling fans. Maybe a fan has seized?

Manual does have the control panel wattage based on the frame size.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

It is an external fuse. And it is in a Square D MCC and the fuse size is marked as .25A. I assume they know what they are doing. Good point about the cooling fans. I did put in the spare fuse and it blew instantly. The drive never lit up.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

It sounds like you could have a short in the control board. 1/4 a is fine as all that fuse runs is the main control board. I have replaced the control boards with the lcd display, I want to say they were in the $400-500 range last time I bought one, but don’t quote me on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I had the starter apart and it appears that though the terminal block is on the board with the LCD, the power actually goes to the main board first. I couldn't find anything that looked toasted by a visual inspection.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

I stand corrected, the manual calls for a .6a control fuse. Here is a pick straight out of the ATS48 manual










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

ElectricMatt said:


> I stand corrected, the manual calls for a .6a control fuse. Here is a pick straight out of the ATS48 manual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on Schneider's website and saw that myself. This is an install from 2001 so maybe it changed since then. The sign in the bucket definitely says .25A though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

Wouldn’t be the first time I saw an engineer could something up just like the rest of us have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

ElectricMatt said:


> Wouldn’t be the first time I saw an engineer could something up just like the rest of us have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fact is , its been running fine for 19 years. I think it was the original fuse because there was a spare in an unused fuse block yet.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

No doubt something has changed. Are they using any of the outputs on the SS? LO1/LO2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

Or using the control power to the common of any of the relays?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

ElectricMatt said:


> No doubt something has changed. Are they using any of the outputs on the SS? LO1/LO2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are 2 output fuses on the control transformer. Outputs wired to the SS are fault relay and UTS relay to pull in the bypass contactor and they pull power off the main fuse. The only thing on the 1/4 A is CL1. No jumpers to anything else. Is there a testing procedure for the boards?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

There is, but it has been so long that I don’t remember. Last time I did it I had to have a Schneider tech walk me through it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

ElectricMatt said:


> There is, but it has been so long that I don’t remember. Last time I did it I had to have a Schneider tech walk me through it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it easy to get through to a human from Schneider? I thought about calling them but didn't want to spend half the day on hold.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

https://www.se.com/us/en/faqs/FA232553/ this is the testing procedure from Schneider’s website. Actually Schneider tends to have pretty good support and good techs, in my experience. There is no doubt you need to have ALL the drive info and the nameplate info, relevant or not, for them to help. Every time I call you get a level 1 tech, basically a receptionist, that always your info and issue and directs you to an engineer/tech. Probably 20-45 min between start to getting to someone who actually knows what they are doing. Not to bad for tech support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

ElectricMatt said:


> https://www.se.com/us/en/faqs/FA232553/ this is the testing procedure from Schneider’s website. Actually Schneider tends to have pretty good support and good techs, in my experience. There is no doubt you need to have ALL the drive info and the nameplate info, relevant or not, for them to help. Every time I call you get a level 1 tech, basically a receptionist, that always your info and issue and directs you to an engineer/tech. Probably 20-45 min between start to getting to someone who actually knows what they are doing. Not to bad for tech support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I will check it out.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

888SQUARED works pretty good for me. I’m rarely on hold more than a couple minutes and I haven’t been subjected to script calls. All the people I talked to are American.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

As bad as their web site is, Schneider's phone support is surprisingly good.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised with their phone support once I got to "Advanced tech support". The somewhat heavily accented gatekeeper that answered didn't know anything much. The last time i called Schneider I never got to the advanced support so it left a bad taste in my mouth. Thanks for the input. I'm going to get pricing on replacement boards but the guy I talked to recommended a new starter due to the age of the unit. I'm leaning that direction myself.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PSmitty (Aug 19, 2019)

*Check cabinet fan.*



Forge Boyz said:


> This morning I had a service call for a 75HP motor that wouldn't start. By the time I got their they had put it into DOL bypass and were running. It has an Altistart 48 for the soft starter and the control power input fuse (1/4A) was blown. The starter has had water on it in the past due to a roof leak that has now been repaired for at least 3 months.
> Are these starters repairable and if they are where to look for the issue? It blows the control fuse so something in it is shorted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Troubleshoot the control circuit. Isolated it down to the short.

Also I one time had a problem with a control circuit and I found there was a short in the exhaust fan mounted on the enclosure. Due to water.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

PSmitty said:


> Troubleshoot the control circuit. Isolated it down to the short.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I one time had a problem with a control circuit and I found there was a short in the exhaust fan mounted on the enclosure. Due to water.


In this case there is a 5' wire that goes from the fuse holder to CL1 on the starter and no where else. It never leaves the bucket.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

So what’s the verdict? I am curious how it turned out for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Talked to Schneider tech support and it is likely to be the power board and not worth repairing due to age. Ordered a refurbished starter today. Interestingly they are weeks out on a new one. 20 some on back order.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricMatt (Dec 29, 2016)

Forge Boyz said:


> Talked to Schneider tech support and it is likely to be the power board and not worth repairing due to age. Ordered a refurbished starter today. Interestingly they are weeks out on a new one. 20 some on back order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk



That is not that uncommon. I have several different distributors that I deal with that have a significant back log on some of these items. Some of it due to a big rush at the begging of the year(I.e. hubbell had. A 6 week back log on 30a slope top round top stainless disconnects and AB having a back order on some of the 150 soft start series). Then some is due to corona slow downs. Biggest issue I have seen is supply chain, standard shipping takes longer than normal for parts from certain parts of the country. 

Anyways, glad you were able to come to a solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

